# what color will i get?



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello everyone i have a brown and white mottled hen that I bred with a blue bar with white flights. The babies hatched 5 days ago and I was wondering what colors the babies might be, please give me your opinions and thank you in advance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends on if the brown/white bird is actually ash-red, or actually brown. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are pics of the two


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She is very pretty! She is an ash-red grizzle 

Blue cocks x ash-red hens forms a sex-linked mating. That means that all daughters will be blue and all sons will be red. And since your hen is grizzled, and grizzle is a dominant gene, then you'll get about half grizzled offspring and half regular colored


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

A beautiful well nourished bird.Very pretty.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is the male


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He is beautiful as well!  With those white flights, even the non-grizzle babies will probably be pied in some way, either with a few white flights, or mostly white. You never really know with the piebald genes.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you ill post pics of their babies as soon as they grow feathers


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking birds. What type of pouters are they?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

They are cuban thief pouter crosses


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous birds, these pigeons are very rare here in India I think. Would have loved providing a nest box for such a pair


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

*As I promised*

Here are the babies of these two what could you tell me about their color I guess I got two males because they both came out with white flights, and bars only difference is one baby has white spots on his face


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ash-red bar cocks


----------

